# sources of culture shock?



## EDI11 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi, I have a job offer in Shanghai China, What are the main sources of culture shock?
I enjoy following politics, but I heard discussing this is taboo over there, is there any truth to this or should I not talk about politics in China?


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Its is a one party state so what could you say about politics? You can only speak for or against the ruling party. But then that could get you into trouble here!

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Very few speak openly about politics in China both private and at work. I only know 1 person that's openly speaking about politics in my circle. You never know if the person us affiliated with the big team so tired cautiously on topics like Taiwan, China-Japan relations 
, hongkong (currently) and chairman Mao. The rest should be fine.


----------

